# Brisket Rub



## renegade (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking for a new Briskett Rub not happy with the ones I have been trying out


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 7, 2010)

First of all, spend a little time and give us an introduction of yourself and your equipment. I moved your thread to roll call so that everyone can give you a warm welcome.

Secondly, what is it about those rubs that you didn't like, in other words maybe you could tweak them into your likings. One very simple and flavorful rub consist of smoked salt, fresh ground peppercorns, garlic powder. Were you looking to make your own, or a commercially sold rub?


----------



## harryho (Jun 7, 2010)

Greetings!

I am pretty new here myself..........

Some people will throw in rubs suggestions with brown sugar and all, but I personally do not throw in any sweetening agents in beef. For me, beef is best left simple, coarse sea salt, cracked black pepper and maybe garlic powder. If you want some kick to it, you can add some paprika, chili and onion powder to the mix as well.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome aboard!

I put brisket marinade and rub recipes in the WIKI: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/brisket-marinade-and-rub

The brown sugar in the rub doesn't so much add sweetness to the brisket but helps the bark to form.  It does add a bit of sweetness in the marinade, but this is countered by all of the acidic ingredients and spices.


----------



## renegade (Jun 7, 2010)

OK, I have been smoking for about three to four years, Went from a little smokey joe to a offset barrel and now got a piggyback smoker. I thought I was the only one around work that like to smoke.  Found out a number of  guys like to smoke also.  So a group of us got together a form a team.  We enter our first contest and it is a fundraiser for kids. I am happy with everything but my brisket. I usally smoke with apple, but thnking about trying apple with hickory. My rub is basic for pork. I got a strandard rub and adjust it. It content brown sugar, onion powder, garlic powder, chilli powder, season salt. I just need a good rub just for beef. I would like to mix on my own that way I can adjust if I have to.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 7, 2010)

I like mesquite with brisket, but only if it's going to be in the smoke for 4 hours or less before I foil it, because the mesquite is so strong.  I can have a trimmed brisket (probably around 9#) done in around 5 hours:  I'll smoke it at 250* for 3 hours then foil it (it actually develops a good bark in this time), and after about 2 hours in the foil it will reach slicing temp.  Then I'll foil, towel, and cooler (FTC) it for a couple of hours to give it a good rest.


----------



## harryho (Jun 7, 2010)

+1 on Mesquite for beef.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 7, 2010)

I also use mesquite on brisket, I just don't use a lot chunks at any given time.


----------



## meateater (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 7, 2010)

Renegade, the Salt/Cracked Black Pepper is the preferred Texas prep. and yes sweet and Beef doesn't mix well when cooking.A 'light' drizzle of sweet sauce at the table for some,butI like it naked.

As for wood,the Hickory and Apple is good, as is Mesquite. However if you had some Maple to throw in with the wood of choice, then you could get a good mild sweet smoke taste that WILL complement the Beef.I am origanally from Texas and love the Mesquite,but it 'can' get strong.

Have fun and,


----------



## squirrel (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome to a great place! I personally don't like rubs that have too much going on. The meat should speak for itself and the rub should enhance the flavor, not cover it up. Sometimes less is more. But, for sure, you have to experiment and take notes, cuz if you're blonde like me you'll come up with the most incredible rub and not have a clue how much of what is in it! Live and learn and learn and learn......


----------



## walle (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Renegade!

I like a simple rub on beef using some garlic salt, onion salt, and B & P.

If you're looking for an outta the can rub, I'm really taking a liking to the Canadian Steak Seasoning - big chunks of salt and pepper.

Looking forward to your smoke brisky.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm a fan of the Montreal Steak Seasoning for anyting beef going in the smoker. I had a low sodium clone recipe of the Monteal Steak Seasoning on the site but it was lost in the forum crash of '09.  I'll have to search my files and see if I can find it and repost it.

As for woods for smoking, I build my base fire with white oak and then use a mix of apple, cherry and maple for flavor.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 8, 2010)

First off welcome Renegade to SMF. You'll like it here cause there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you with anything to do with smoking. Now we like having new folks here to give a new prospective on some of the ways we do things around here. Now if you are really new then I would suggest that you sign up fir the 5-day E-course it free and it will give you the basics on smoking and a few recipes too. Here's a link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/127  

  Now the next thing you have to do is run out and get something to smoke. Then just smoke it and if you have any questions just post  them here and we will answer all your questions that you might have. Oh yea there's no stupid questions we were all there in the beginning and we just really like to help others enjoy the fabulous smoked foods that we do. So again

  

Welcome to Your New Addiction


----------



## pappajoe (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all:

I'm a chef by profession and I use a southern pride digital smoker at work, but my family bought me a smoker for father's day {master forge} vertical gas smoker. I am really interested in learning more about rub recipes. I do a lot of french cuisine, so this is not my biggest forteit. Obivously I love to cook. I have been using commercial rubs but would love to create my own. I ljust needs some ideas that might be off the wall, so I can get started.

                                         Thanks,

                                          PappaJoe


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. For brisket I like to keep it fairly simple salt, pepper, ganulated garlic, granulated onion, paprika, chili powder, cayane pepper, and some dry mustard. Don't be shy about applying the rub... a brisket is a big piece of meat.


----------



## etcher1 (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------

